# HMS Snaefell



## Archie NS (Aug 31, 2008)

Saw this in the paper today:-

http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/nort...-long-lost-wreck-hms-snaefell-72703-27379859/


----------



## doncontrols (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks for the link Archie - very interesting.


----------

